# ford 3000 power steering cylinders



## michael j. rohloff (Mar 21, 2020)

Morning everyone,newbie 53 here. Has anyone had trouble with the steering cylinders breaking bending on the ford 3000's.The new cylinder came i put it on the way the old one was but I'm afraid now to use it them things are expensive.Especially when been out of work for five weeks.The owner before me had trans fluid in the pump drained put proper fluid then dumped that put new filter and refilled.It still seems it will still blow them apart. the new cylinder came with warning paper to check steering stops and lines hooked up wrong but there is no designation on column or cylinder.Is it possible the pump pressure is to high and how would it increase?I'd rather have manual steering at this point when your cut harrowing at a pretty good clip it's a pain to be paying att to the cylinders any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Michael,
Your PS pump output pressure may be too high. You will have to install a pressure gauge in the pump outlet line. I would use a 1500 psi gauge. The correct pressure should be 700-800 psi.

You ask how the pressure could increase? The previous owner may have adjusted the pump pressure relief valve to increase the output pressure, or maybe the relief valve is gunked up or has gone defective? Please note that this is a "power assist" steering system not full power steering. Under normal circumstances, it helps with the steering very nicely, but if you have a loader with a load in the bucket, it will take extra effort to steer it. Does your tractor have a loader? 

To install a pressure gauge in the PS pump output line, you will need a high pressure pipe "Tee" with the correct connections to install in the output line and accomodate the gauge. Post back your findings, and we'll go from there.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I've had my Ford 3600 tractor (basically the same as a 3000) for 30+ years and have never bent or broken a PS cylinder rod. I pay no attention to running up against the stops. No problem. I think you have a pressure problem. If not, we'll have to study the stops. I recall one guy on this forum that didn't have stops. That's something you can check.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

sixbales said:


> I've had my Ford 3600 tractor (basically the same as a 3000) for 30+ years and have never bent or broken a PS cylinder rod. I pay no attention to running up against the stops. No problem. I think you have a pressure problem. If not, we'll have to study the stops. I recall one guy on this forum that didn't have stops. That's something you can check.


I agree with it likely being a pressure problem.
The 2/3000 pumps operate at 7-800 psi. The 4/5000 pumps operate at about 1100 psi.
They are identical pumps except for the pressure setting. When you see sellers advertise a new pump that fits 2/3/4/5000 tractors and not mention the pressure setting you know you have someone who doesn't know Fords.
The fix is as Sixbales said:
Put a guage on it and adjust the pressure relief valve as needed.
I also have a 3000 with PS and I have learned to never hold the steering wheel against the stops.
I will turn the wheel till I bump the stops then back off about 1/6 turn. That 1/6 turn doesn't turn you much shorter anyway and steering cylinders are expensive.
PS,
I run the heavier utility style cylinders from a 3400 on my tractor. The rod on them is 5/8" rather than the lighter 3000 style 1/2" ones. It took some Jerry rigging as the tapered hole in the drag link for the heavier one is smaller. I modified my ball ends to fit.


----------



## michael j. rohloff (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks for your input men,I've not been able to do this yet had to order guage and flaring tool. My flaring tool only for soft copper.I will let ya'll know when i check it


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

All of your PS tubing connections are 'double flared' connections. Takes a special flaring kit. My kit cost about $40 many years ago. They are less today.


----------



## michael j. rohloff (Mar 21, 2020)

sixbales said:


> All of your PS tubing connections are 'double flared' connections. Takes a special flaring kit. My kit cost about $40 many years ago. They are less today.


Thanks Sixbales I have a good flare set.It did have high pressure.I think your rite about binding problems,ill get back to you gonna jack it up today look at the front end it is not rite the tires are toed out buy 3" and the front sheet metal is smashed up so now I'm Thinking something is bent.I have a feeling This is going to hurt my wallet.the drag links have a lot of play in them as well.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

How much pressure did your PS system have?? If the PS pump pressure was above 700-800 psi, your PS pump relief valve is not working correctly. It should not allow the pressure to go above 800 psi max. Regardless of other conditions.


----------



## michael j. rohloff (Mar 21, 2020)

1100 psi,it had five shims in it i took them all out but one.i havent got back to it anymore hopefully one night this week.im gonna replace the other cylinder as its bent pretty bad and the drag links both have play lack of grease as well as looks like they bounced it off a tree.I,ll keep you posted


----------



## owen lightfoot (12 mo ago)

michael j. rohloff said:


> Morning everyone,newbie 53 here. Has anyone had trouble with the steering cylinders breaking bending on the ford 3000's.The new cylinder came i put it on the way the old one was but I'm afraid now to use it them things are expensive.Especially when been out of work for five weeks.The owner before me had trans fluid in the pump drained put proper fluid then dumped that put new filter and refilled.It still seems it will still blow them apart. the new cylinder came with warning paper to check steering stops and lines hooked up wrong but there is no designation on column or cylinder.Is it possible the pump pressure is to high and how would it increase?I'd rather have manual steering at this point when your cut harrowing at a pretty good clip it's a pain to be paying att to the cylinders any help greatly appreciated.


hi there. im just wondering if you can tell me where you have bought these rams from im struggling to find 2 new rams


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

owen lightfoot said:


> hi there. im just wondering if you can tell me where you have bought these rams from im struggling to find 2 new rams


They are called cylinders.
My preferred parts seller is Yesterday's Tractors.
Click the link below. I hope you are sitting down tho.
They are not cheap.






Ford 3000 Power Steering Cylinder - E2NN3A540BA


Ford 3000 Power Steering Cylinder for sale, E2NN3A540BA. Power Steering Cylinder is 14 1\4 inches long with 1\2 inch diameter rod, 7\16 inch diameter threaded outer end. For 2000, 230A, 231, 234, 2600, 3000, 334, 3600, 4000, 530A, 531, 601, 801 and others. Comes with cylinder end ball joint...



www.yesterdaystractors.com


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I think Owen in UK can get a better deal with a European shop:








HYDRAULIC POWER STEERING CYLINDER FORD OEM-E2NN3A540A - E2NN3D547AA - E2NN3A540BA - E2NN3A540K - 839365


STEERING CYLINDERS. STEERING CYLINDERS. HYDRAULIC STEERING. HYDRAULIC POWER STEERING CYLINDER FORD OEM-E2NN3A540A - E2NN3D547AA - E2NN3A540BA - E2NN3A540K - 839365.




www.rositeh.si












Power Steering Ram - Vintage Tractor Spares






tractorspares.ie









Power steering cylinder. Ford - Histoparts


Ford: 2000, 2100, 2120, 2150, 2600, 2610, 3000, 3055, 3100, 3120, 3150, 3600, 3610, 3910, 4000, 4100, 4110, 4140OEM: E2NN3A540A, E2NN3A540BA, E2NN3D547AA, E5NN3N556BA




histoparts.com


----------

